# NVC coding



## ayen (Nov 24, 2008)

How do you code for Nerve conduction study test if it is for upper & lower extremities?  Do we use a modifier or is there a modifier to distinguish the two extremities?  For example, the CPT we use are the ff:
95903 w/ 4 units
95904 w/ 6 units
95925 w/ 2 units
95937 w/ 6 units
95934 w/ 2 units


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Nov 25, 2008)

95903, 95904, 95934, 95937 you would bill the amount of units whether it is upper or lower. 95925 is for upper limbs so for the lower you would use 95926. So no modifier would be needed.


----------

